# Oliva Tasting Event @ Goodfella's



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Tonight Goodfella's hosted Oliva cigars...a few CL members showed up and a great time was had by all!!!

Pic #1 is one of the owners, Bobby, sitting in the newest chair to the lounge.
Pic #2 is the other owner, Joe and one of the regulars, Paul
Pic #3 is LckyLindy and Jitzy enjoing some great smokes
Pic #4 is BigLou (Blue Shirt) and his friend Vinny (came all the way from Brooklyn)
Pic #5 is me enjoying a 5 Vegas Miami (smoked many Oliva's though)
Pic #6 is my share of a Live Box Split...can't wait to try these tasty looking stikcs!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you had a blast! Thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow looks like great times!Joe looks like the arm is feeling better?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

paint said:


> Wow looks like great times!Joe looks like the arm is feeling better?


the cortizone did wonders for me yesterday:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that Joe!At least no knife!!!!So open up the Patron!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Are those blue leather chairs? They look like one that I have...

Great looking time guys! Glad you all had a good herf


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

paint said:


> Glad to hear that Joe!*At least no knife*!!!!So open up the Patron!!!


not yet anyway I'll find out about that in a couple days


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looked like a great time!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good time! Great pics thanks for posting!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Looks like a good time! Great pics thanks for posting!


we definately had a great time


----------



## BiG LoU (Jan 31, 2008)

Good meeting you guys last night . .


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

BigLou said:


> Good meeting you guys last night . .


it was really cool of you to hang out in the forum section with us


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

*sigh* I wish we had B&Ms like that around my place... 
sadly, it's long since been decreed that there will be no smoking in anyplace open to the public - restaurants, bars, even veterans clubs  it almost temps me to move south...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

ngetal said:


> *sigh* I wish we had B&Ms like that around my place...
> sadly, it's long since been decreed that there will be no smoking in anyplace open to the public - restaurants, bars, even veterans clubs  it almost temps me to move south...


Just the fact that it gets so friggin' cold should tempt you to move south! L) J/K.....Canada is a beautiful country. Lived in SK for a few months back in '96.


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, I wish I got to stay alittle longer, had a great time none the less. I can't wait till you get a herf going there.


----------



## BiG LoU (Jan 31, 2008)

The back now will forever be known as the forum section . . No one says we have to wait until another event to get together . .


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

BigLou said:


> The back now will forever be known as the forum section . . No one says we have to wait until another event to get together . .


I know. I'm trying to work on creating a CL Long Island event to be held every 3 months. I just have to work the details out with Bobby and Joe to see what they need. I know we can bring in outside food or we can have them cook it, etc...

I might try to do one in Farmingdale as well on alternating months from the Goodfella's one....

I think Tony Ricciardi wanted to do one in Harrison as well....that would be great for the lower NY crew....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I expected to see Joe with 5 or 6 cigars in his mouth...he is such a whore!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm actualy the Goodfella's Whore...


----------



## BiG LoU (Jan 31, 2008)

Let me know if you need any help getting it together . .


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I expected to see Joe with 5 or 6 cigars in his mouth...he is such a whore!!


hey I resemble that comment:roflmao:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like fun, i love the name Goodfellas


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

We can have a herf in this place I know of in Huntington, its not so much a cigar lounge as it is a strip club, but I think it would work out amazingly.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yahhn said:


> We can have a herf in this place I know of in Huntington, its not so much a cigar lounge as it is a strip club, but I think it would work out amazingly.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I Like this guy


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pics!Thanks for sharing!
PS:I vote for the Strip Club HERF!!!!:whoohoo:


----------

